# The Official _______? Thread



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

The Cannondale in the FFB "Pick Six" thread got me thinking. It might be interesting to have a thread with some real hoopdie-ish bikes. These are the types of bikes you secretly cringe at when you walk through the garage of your relatives and friends. Or the ones you chuckle a bit at when you see them proudly displayed up on a roof rack at the local trailhead. 

I've seen Magna/Huffy type all the way up to an Ibis Bow-Ti that fit here. What are these things called? The title can be updated when someone comes up with a proper name.

Here are a couple to start things off:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)




----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


>


perfect.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*Oh I've come across some winners*

Unfortunately when I see something that's really hideous I rarely grab the picture to keep for "later use".

But that may change now that there's an "official" place for such beauties


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

hey that first mystery bike has magic motorcycle cranks!!!! it must be a cannondale prototype of some kind?


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*AHHHH here we go*

LOL!! I guess this one doesn't need a lock


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

"Look into the Sun" category of bikes. Ugh.

I have some, I'll post them up in a bit.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Niiiiiice thread idea. A few I've posted before:


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Ruined Newsboy (the wheels, post, forks gotta go homeboy)


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I found a ton of goofy looking bikes in one place!

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=46873


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Most Ibis BowTi's I've seen look like hell.

And just to show I'm not bias....I've seen more poorly set up Cunninghams that one should...


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Most Ibis BowTi's I've seen look like hell.
> 
> And just to show I'm not bias....I've seen more poorly set up Cunninghams that one should...


:bluefrown:

ut:


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

This one . . . I always liked this one . . .. OHH and the Klein Wolfbike . ..


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

hollister said:


> :bluefrown:
> 
> ut:


can you guess who the owner is

hint: Shoes.....


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

Quick, somebody find that one D8 bike.......you know the one!


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

crconsulting said:


> can you guess who the owner is
> 
> hint: Shoes.....


Oho something-or-other. The guy was a total kook.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

First Flight said:


> Quick, somebody find that one D8 bike.......you know the one!


What ever happened to D8? He hasn't been around for a while.

For this thread you would probably be refering to his multicolored Titan.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm sorry but this is the one bike that just offends me to no end...


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Joe Steel said:


> I'm sorry but this is the one bike that just offends me to no end...


LOL! that thing is...:lol: Do STI shifters even work at that angle?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> Most Ibis BowTi's I've seen look like hell.
> 
> And just to show I'm not bias....I've seen more poorly set up Cunninghams that one should...


That is so sad.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*freak custom Cunningham*



sfgirlonbike said:


> That is so sad.


It was designed by the owner, who worked for WTB, as a pure city/touring bike. It has an off the shelf Tange fork and doesnt even have wtb roller cams which says a lot about the bike (ie it was meant to be inexpensive and not the typical 'Ham). It's not a Cunningham Racer or Indian. Looks to me like it's fine for what it was designed for. The owner _is_ a little eccentric I would say, though. Incidentally, IIRC, Mr Oho is the one that started concocting the ultra, wide-range 7 speed freewheels back in the day.

The one with the susp. fork on the other hand is looking a little sad, but it was fixed by the good folks in Nebraska.

Now, who's got one of those bikes with bar ends attached to bar ends attached to bar ends attached to bar ends for an upright riding position?  There is one locally but I've never snapped a pic.


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

Joe Steel said:


> I'm sorry but this is the one bike that just offends me to no end...


Oh god I know! All three incarnations have been just horrendous. I keep on wanting liketo offeri him twice what the frame is worth just to get him to stop. Its not even my size but sh!t man.....


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*yeah, where is D8?*



muddybuddy said:


> What ever happened to D8? He hasn't been around for a while.
> 
> For this thread you would probably be refering to his multicolored Titan.


I hope the Caribou didn't carry him off....this is his bike but I think he redid it recently...at least we can hope


----------



## badbushido (Jan 4, 2006)

Typical setup for the more aggressive kind of Klein-rider.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Rumpfy said:


> Most Ibis BowTi's I've seen look like hell.
> 
> And just to show I'm not bias....I've seen more poorly set up Cunninghams that one should...


I dont see anything wrong with that...but then again I'm a touring type guy, mabie you guys dont like touring set-ups.. In fact now you mention it, I will be gone from this forum around the first of the year "everybody scream YAY" for a while, I'm going on a tour.


----------



## floibex (Feb 7, 2004)

flo


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Most Ibis BowTi's I've seen look like hell.
> 
> And just to show I'm not bias....I've seen more poorly set up Cunninghams that one should...


i thought bierkenstocks were outlawed. drastically. i mean in a street justice sense of outlaw.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

floibex said:


> flo


who owns those bikes? the Joker i guess...


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Oho something-or-other. The guy was a total kook.


Hilarious! Conrad Oho!!! I know him :yikes:

Back in the day he used to make custom freewheels. I actually have one......

He used to take suntour freewheels re-space them and hand grind the teeth to be like shimano SIS freewheels and work with XT thumb click shifters (6 speed)

It was the only way to get 11-32 gearing but suntour spacing was off and wouldn't shift right. (if I remember right)

I'll have to find that freewheel to shoot some pictures of it.......


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Mr Oho is the one that started concocting the ultra, wide-range 7 speed freewheels back in the day.


see my post above. LOL! you beat me to it  I have one of those freewheels somewhere. I'll snap some pics of it when I can get to it. Its pretty cool he modified the teeth of the cogs too so as to mimic the shimano teeth. Also had to get the spacing different as they were based on Suntour winner ( pro?) bodies.

Dude, you are the official VRC historian...........


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> I found a ton of goofy looking bikes in one place!
> 
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=46873


Ouch. My Alien is in there (I don't play, but somebody else nominated it). The poor Alien, it gets no respect, I tell ya, no respect... <hand tugging tie>


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)




----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

My vote for the title: Official WTF thread.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

colker1 said:


> who owns those bikes?


LOL!!
An Artist....


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> LOL!!
> An Artist....


naaah.. no taste on those builds.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

DoubleCentury said:


> View attachment 418598


Oh my god thats awful DC! Who would build such a bike!!???


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

jeffgothro said:


> I dont see anything wrong with that...but then again I'm a touring type guy, mabie you guys dont like touring set-ups.. In fact now you mention it, I will be gone from this forum around the first of the year "everybody scream YAY" for a while, I'm going on a tour.


Do you know what kind of bike that is?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

KDXdog said:


> My vote for the title: Official WTF thread.


I liked FB's use of Hoopty


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Birkenstocks w/wool socks were part of the required uniform at my University.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

badbushido said:


> Typical setup for the more aggressive kind of Klein-rider.


I didn't even know Nitto made a 2 foot stem.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

colker1 said:


> i thought bierkenstocks were outlawed. drastically. i mean in a street justice sense of outlaw.


LOL!!

Dude, this is Marin were talking about.....

Birkenstocks are how you tell the locals from the "visitors"


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I found a ton of goofy looking bikes in one place!
> 
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=46873


I'm not gonna disagree!... I might have to move to california, its getting embarresing.... [email protected] bike quota has been exceeded :nono:


----------



## theboy (Sep 30, 2007)

> Ouch. My Alien is in there (I don't play, but somebody else nominated it).


and why do you think I nominated it?


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

theboy said:


> and why do you think I nominated it?




I voted for the SAB. When in Rome...

All kidding aside, I've met some good people and done some trading with folks over there.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


> View attachment 418598


I dunno, this is a pretty cool build.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

I've posted this before, but it definitely belongs in this thread.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

hairstream said:


> All kidding aside, I've met some good people and done some trading with folks over there.


Aye. Good people. Bad bikes [for the most part].


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

;0


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*yup it must be fall or spring*



crconsulting said:


> LOL!!
> 
> Dude, this is Marin were talking about.....
> 
> Birkenstocks are how you tell the locals from the "visitors"


because winter would mean thicker wool socks

Birk HQ just up the 101 between Novato and Petaluma for a reason


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

haaki said:


> because winter would mean thicker wool socks
> 
> Birk HQ just up the 101 between Novato and Petaluma for a reason


Haaki- I'm pretty sure Birk shut that facility down if what you are refering to is the old McGraw Hill building before Birk moved in.


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*you are probably right*



salsa-luma said:


> Haaki- I'm pretty sure Birk shut that facility down if what you are refering to is the old McGraw Hill building before Birk moved in.


I moved away (for the last time) in 1996

only when I visit my family do I seem to get 'home'. But mom and dad are still in Sonoma and my Brother/Sister in law / Nieces are in San Anselmo so I haven't done that section of 101 in quite some time.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

haaki said:


> I moved away (for the last time) in 1996
> 
> only when I visit my family do I seem to get 'home'. But mom and dad are still in Sonoma and my Brother/Sister in law / Nieces are in San Anselmo so I haven't done that section of 101 in quite some time.


Oh- the HWY 37 direct route to Sonoma.


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*that be the one*



salsa-luma said:


> Oh- the HWY 37 direct route to Sonoma.


unless I want to go memory lane and take Stagegulch from Luma to Sonoma


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

haaki said:


> unless I want to go memory lane and take Stagegulch from Luma to Sonoma


Yah- Ramon Salsido dumping ground, still freaks me out driving that route...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow. Blast from the past. Why do we have so many serial killers in our backyard?


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Wow. Blast from the past. Why do we have so many serial killers in our backyard?


??? the water ???


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*see that looks good to me*



ckevlar said:


> ;0


looks to be in lovely shape as well

I'd ride that as-is without flinching


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*you mean the old dump*

has a name now?????

back in the 70's there was a doctor who would drive his Ferrari Dino @ high speeds between Sonoma and Petaluma on that route. If he ever got pulled over he pulled the "I'm rushing to do a surgery". He wound up dying flying off a corner. I know so many who met their maker on that route, old adobe, frates.....

you know the drag race scene in American Graffiti was shot on Frates right?


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

haaki said:


> has a name now?????
> 
> back in the 70's there was a doctor who would drive his Ferrari Dino @ high speeds between Sonoma and Petaluma on that route. If he ever got pulled over he pulled the "I'm rushing to do a surgery". He wound up dying flying off a corner. I know so many who met their maker on that route, old adobe, frates.....
> 
> you know the drag race scene in American Graffiti was shot on Frates right?


Yah- the old dump. I think most people driving by that area today have no idea what happened there with Ramon. It is one heck of a dangerous road. Try doing a boyscout bike excurrsion on that route as a kid, still can't believe the masters ever put us up to that?
Frates- we did our fair share of racing around Frates and Ely Blvd. South in high school, somehow escaping death twice. American Graffiti is one of my old movie favorites for obvious reasons.


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*I missed it due to spelling, straightened out now.*



salsa-luma said:


> Yah- the old dump. I think most people driving by that area today have no idea what happened there with Ramon. It is one heck of a dangerous road. Try doing a boyscout bike excurrsion on that route as a kid, still can't believe the masters ever put us up to that?
> Frates- we did our fair share of racing around Frates and Ely Blvd. South in high school, somehow escaping death twice. American Graffiti is one of my old movie favorites for obvious reasons.


Ramon Salcido, yes f'd up indeed, and yes many folks have no idea. I moved South in '85 but remember my mom sending me the clippings. Yeah it's a dangerous road with extra bonus creep factor. Sad because I have many fond memories of going to the dump with my dad to drop the yard waste. One of those wacky childhood memories.

Yeah I did it on bike as well with the scouts, SCARY.
No shoulder, windy and maniacal drivers. Pull over at the entrance of Willy Bird to calm the nerves.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Is this the appropriate place to drag this photo back out from the depths of the hard drive?


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*pure and absolute*



sgltrak said:


> Is this the appropriate place to drag this photo back out from the depths of the hard drive?


awesomeness there


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

sgltrak said:


> Is this the appropriate place to drag this photo back out from the depths of the hard drive?


Aww, that one is a classic.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

salsa-luma said:


> ??? the water ???


That's funny, I would have thought it was the weed, the PCP, the acid and the shrooms...


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*fixed*



muddybuddy said:


> That's funny, I would have thought it was the weed, the acid and the shrooms...


PCP doesn't quite fit into the equation, except that one time at the Funkadelic Show in Oakland ;0o


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

muddybuddy said:


> That's funny, I would have thought it was the weed, the PCP, the acid and the shrooms...


don't blame it on the drugs, man

>said with my best Woody Harrelson voice<


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

sgltrak said:


> Is this the appropriate place to drag this photo back out from the depths of the hard drive?


"..the horror."


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> The Cannondale in the FFB "Pick Six" thread got me thinking. It might be interesting to have a thread with some real hoopdie-ish bikes. These are the types of bikes you secretly cringe at when you walk through the garage of your relatives and friends. Or the ones you chuckle a bit at when you see them proudly displayed up on a roof rack at the local trailhead.
> 
> I've seen Magna/Huffy type all the way up to an Ibis Bow-Ti that fit here. What are these things called? The title can be updated when someone comes up with a proper name.
> 
> Here are a couple to start things off:


That suspension bike doesn't count because that's the way it was purchased. The Cannondale, however, was "created" with by someone with a vision. The pedals, however, are pretty keen 

That Fat Chance with the drop bars doesn't belong here, though. That's a sweet ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollercam (Mar 25, 2005)

the title should read

The Wall of Shame


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

This thread just reminds me of the Retrobike BOTM  and many of these could be winners :eekster:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

kb11 said:


> This thread just reminds me of the Retrobike BOTM  and many of these could be winners :eekster:


Well I hope you are getting your pics ready for the MVB for January. There is a lot of trash talking about the BOTM entries but there have been some good bikes posted there. Time is coming to put up or shut up.


----------



## YoKris (Mar 23, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> I found a ton of goofy looking bikes in one place!
> 
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=46873


Oh my god...I would say you can find tons of goofy looking bikes in this whole forum!


----------



## ShamusWave (Dec 15, 2007)

:madman:


----------



## YoKris (Mar 23, 2008)

Here are some more... :madman:


----------



## fjyang (May 4, 2007)

Joe Steel said:


> I'm sorry but this is the one bike that just offends me to no end...


Glade I can be of service  You beat me to it, I was going to post that bike for the honor, Merry Christmas guys


----------



## fjyang (May 4, 2007)

jacdykema said:


> Oh god I know! All three incarnations have been just horrendous. I keep on wanting liketo offeri him twice what the frame is worth just to get him to stop. Its not even my size but sh!t man.....


I'm still waiting for your offer  , 3/4 value will be good enough


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ssmike said:


> That suspension bike doesn't count because that's the way it was purchased. The Cannondale, however, was "created" with by someone with a vision. The pedals, however, are pretty keen


how could you say that a masterful vision was not behind the paint scheme on that one!?


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

YoKris said:


> Here are some more... :madman:


Other than the slicks and the rear fender you're being sarcastic, I hope.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

IF52 said:


> Other than the slicks and the rear fender you're being sarcastic, I hope.


Not sure about the snowflake front wheel either...


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

sho220 said:


> Not sure about the snowflake front wheel either...


Ugh, didn't notice that. The riser bars probably kill the Ti Fat for some people too, though I like riser bars on some bikes.


----------



## missmyfat (Jan 3, 2007)

scant said:


> I'm not gonna disagree!... I might have to move to california, its getting embarresing.... [email protected] bike quota has been exceeded :nono:


Don't let us stop you. Over 7500 posts and counting.......................
With your spelling you will fit right in!


----------



## richard huntso (Jul 6, 2004)

We may have some rather "goofy" bikes that offend your senses, but we have to endure this sort of thing. Payback time I think
Happy Christmas


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

What are you talking about, we have to endure folks like that in the US too.


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

ShamusWave said:


> :madman:


Luckily that Adroit got saved by me!  Now it's in Spain and looks like this:









I have to say that there are as odd bikes on this forum as in Retrobike so there's no need for that trash-talk...


----------



## ctk (Jul 28, 2008)

/\ That American tourist dude looks cool to me /\


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

WTF?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Archangel said:


> Luckily that Adroit got saved by me!  Now it's in Spain and looks like this:
> 
> I have to say that there are as odd bikes on this forum as in Retrobike so there's no need for that trash-talk...


And now it looks great!

Its not trash talk, just light ribbing between friends.


----------



## captain8track (Sep 26, 2008)

most of the ugly slow builds are found right here on this forum...


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

That looks fun to me :thumbsup:



jeffgothro said:


> WTF?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

captain8track said:


> most of the ugly slow builds are found right here on this forum...


And all my snobbery and rude comments haven't kept them out.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

sensitive pooftahs


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

captain8track said:


> most of the ugly slow builds are found right here on this forum...


that's why you're better off on retrobike 

carsten


----------



## Inigo Montoya (Dec 25, 2007)

another one


> 19" Univega Bike!!! WIth Rack and bungee cords, AND Mavic 230 spb wheels.
> comes with bontrager tires. Chopper style handle bars, and shimano components, and .


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Inigo Montoya said:


> another one


Awesome Univega.

I'm still trying to figure out what an "ugly slow build" is..?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what an "ugly slow build" is..?


Bright colored mismatched poorly functioning parts are faster.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Bright colored mismatched poorly functioning parts are faster.


why build a bike w/ "boring"xtr m900 if there are much more expensive, coloUrfull and lesser performing drivetrains available?
unless you want to.. ride it! ugh...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Bright colored mismatched poorly functioning parts are faster.


ah. So a bike with a Gorilla Billet/Spinergy set up is faster than say an M700 bike? And prettier? Dang. 

But, we're digressing. I think a UK/US group hug is in order.


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

*Remember*

"It ain't no sin to take off your skin and bike around in your bones"








And you boys haven't seen hoopty till you hang out in the motor assist scene. The really freaked out part is that they expect their bikes to go 50 mph:eekster:


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*you must be my brutha*



ssmike said:


> That Fat Chance with the drop bars doesn't belong here, though. That's a sweet ride! :thumbsup:


from anutha mutha

both tall

both like drops on those types of rides

I agree, that thing is ready to rawk yo foice


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

haaki said:


> from anutha mutha
> 
> both tall
> 
> ...


Not saying you guys might not be brothers, but I think that one was posted as a joke (as was the 'Ham, I hope) 

Drop bars in the dirt are cool.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Now, now, all of the anodized parts bashing is silly. Just about everybody bought into the anodized trend back in the day, and pretty much all of the top pros used ano bits. Sure it got out of hand and a lot of the parts were crap, but it seems a bit insincere for a lot of you guys to bash it so hard when you more likely than not at least took a passing interest in it.

Except for maybe Eric because I don't think he was into mtn bikes back then


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*Ano was pimp*



IF52 said:


> Now, now, all of the anodized parts bashing is silly. Just about everybody bought into the anodized trend back in the day, and pretty much all of the top pros used ano bits. Sure it got out of hand and a lot of the parts were crap, but it seems a bit insincere for a lot of you guys to bash it so hard when you more likely than not at least took a passing interest in it.
> 
> Except for maybe Eric because I don't think he was into mtn bikes back then


and it recalls the days before the big S squashed all the competition

were all Shimano's parts better? doubtful, they were cheaper and they forced mfrs to buy full gruppos for OEM. In fact Shimano deliberately lost money on products where there was competition (ie brakes, cranks) and made up the difference where there was not (derailleurs, shifters)

and don't look now, ano is making a comeback


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

haaki said:


> and it recalls the days before the big S squashed all the competition
> 
> were all Shimano's parts better? doubtful, they were cheaper and they forced mfrs to buy full gruppos for OEM. In fact Shimano deliberately lost money on products where there was competition (ie brakes, cranks) and made up the difference where there was not (derailleurs, shifters)
> 
> and don't look now, ano is making a comeback


which derralleurs shift better: Paul, Gorilla, Suntour xc pro or Shimano DX?


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*well from the earliest days*



colker1 said:


> which derralleurs shift better: Paul, Gorilla, Suntour xc pro or Shimano DX?


Suntour was way better.

but it isn't the question

who made the best brakes? headsets? bottom brackets? cranksets?

Shimano used the drive train to kill all these markets


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

haaki said:


> Suntour was way better.
> 
> but it isn't the question
> 
> ...


i had suntour. i had dx/xt/xtr. no thanks.. shimano is better.


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

colker1 said:


> which derralleurs shift better: Paul, Gorilla, Suntour xc pro or Shimano DX?


 ooo! ooo! ooo! i know this one!!!!!

the ano/cnc stuff kinda reminded me of today's disc stuff- 2 or 3 mechanics standing around scratching their heads while the profit just sort of drifts away........


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

haaki said:


> Suntour was way better.
> 
> but it isn't the question
> 
> ...


actually it is the question since we are talking about bike builds. why would anyone dismiss m900 in favour of red,3x more expensive Pauls just to be cool?
it's like walking around on shorts in the midlle of winter to be an "original".
style before function is always dumb.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

haaki said:


> who made the best brakes? headsets? bottom brackets? cranksets?


shimano, king, phil wood, by crank sets do you mean chain rings? cause if so, shimano


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

colker1 said:


> which derralleurs shift better: Paul, Gorilla, Suntour xc pro or Shimano DX?


You threw the XC Pro in there to confuse people. They didn't shift anywhere near as well as a DX with thumb shifters. I had a Joe's rear der that shifted OK with Gripshift X-rays, about as well as as the Sachs New Success or later the XTR M900 shifted with the X-rays. Problem was it blew up after one ride.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

IF52 said:


> You threw the XC Pro in there to confuse people. They didn't shift anywhere near as well as a DX with thumb shifters. I had a Joe's rear der that shifted OK with Gripshift X-rays, about as well as as the Sachs New Success or later the XTR M900 shifted with the X-rays. Problem was it blew up after one ride.


someone asked here the other day: m900 or xc pro for his bike build? 
i always see pics of those bikes w/ Paul and xc pro and they are shinny clean on city streets.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

hollister said:


> shimano, king, phil wood, by crank sets do you mean chain rings? cause if so, shimano


 Better watch out, you'll make the WTB lovers mad saying Shimano made the best brakes.

Actually I really liked the Joe's brakes I had on my IF, except that they were kind of silly to set up in that you were supposed to glue the sleeve to the brake post. The Criticals I have are also really nice and work at least as well if not better than any Shimano cantilever. Come to think of it, I like the Paul Motos I have on my McMahon at least as much as the M950s I have on my IF right now.


----------



## surly357 (Jan 19, 2006)

MABman said:


> "It ain't no sin to take off your skin and bike around in your bones"
> 
> which of the olsen twins is that, anyway?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

hollister said:


> shimano, king, phil wood, by crank sets do you mean chain rings? cause if so, shimano


not to mention a UN71(2) is a bargain for it's quality.
shimano is capable of some really bad moves, like some of their cranksets but an early 90s LX group is simply awesome. cheap, durable and works like a charm.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

IF52 said:


> Better watch out, you'll make the WTB lovers mad saying Shimano made the best brakes.
> 
> Actually I really liked the Joe's brakes I had on my IF, except that they were kind of silly to set up in that you were supposed to glue the sleeve to the brake post. The Criticals I have are also really nice and work at least as well if not better than any Shimano cantilever. Come to think of it, I like the Paul Motos I have on my McMahon at least as much as the M950s I have on my IF right now.


what about the shimano SLR brake levers? MUCH better than suntour or dia compe ss series.
shimano is like capitalism: mean, unfair, ugly... but it made the world faster and better.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

IF52 said:


> Better watch out, you'll make the WTB lovers mad saying Shimano made the best brakes.


I was thinking cantilever

U's, wtb's blow the shimanos away


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

IF52 said:


> Except for maybe Eric because I don't think he was into mtn bikes back then


I started mountain biking in 2005.


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*there are alot...*



hollister said:


> I was thinking cantilever
> 
> U's, wtb's blow the shimanos away


...of cantis better than Shimano. Paul Stoplights come to mind as do the Avid Tri-Align (Stoplight knock off), Paul NeoRetro/Touring, Spooky and Frogglegg

Avid made better V-Brakes, Arch Supreme was the brake I ran until going to disc

and again all the Shimano Crank/BB was a great value as they sold at loss or near loss to wipe out the boutiques


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

haaki said:


> ...of cantis better than Shimano. Paul Stoplights come to mind as do the Avid Tri-Align (Stoplight knock off), Paul NeoRetro/Touring, Spooky and Frogglegg
> 
> Avid made better V-Brakes, Arch Supreme was the brake I ran until going to disc
> 
> and again all the Shimano Crank/BB was a great value as they sold at loss or near loss to wipe out the boutiques


As for the cantilever brakes you chose, lots of them (frog legs, spooky, neo retros) are low leverage and good for drop bar levers (high leverage). Not so good if you want really good power on an mtb. Tri Aligns are pretty good and nice to work on, although it seems like I recall an issue/flaw that's not coming to me right now. Paul's explanation of his neo retro having incredible leverage because of the arms sticking out is actually incorrect. You multiply the leverage by having narrow arms.

Arch Supremes are incredible.

XTR M900 cantis are still my all time favorite canti I would have to say.

A lot of Shimano haters out there, but it was almost always excellent, great feel, durable, well thought out, etc. Hard to take that away from them, industry bullying notwithstanding.


----------



## haaki (Sep 15, 2008)

*well I'm a drop bar kind of guy*



Fillet-brazed said:


> Stating opinions as facts reminds me a lot of Mountain Bike Action.
> 
> As for the cantilever brakes you chose, lots of them (frog legs, spooky, neo retros) are low leverage and good for drop bar levers (high leverage). Not so good if you want really good power on an mtb. Tri Aligns are pretty good and nice to work on, although it seems like I recall an issue/flaw that's not coming to me right now. Paul's explanation of his neo retro having incredible leverage because of the arms sticking out is actually incorrect. You multiply the leverage by having narrow arms.
> 
> ...


so this explains my favoritism/bias. I still run cantis on my crossers, and yes this style of canti brake doesn't do as well with MTBs
The low leverage design (drop bar application) works well with high leverage brake levers
with lower profile cantis you increase power by dropping the yoke angle as MTB levers have lower mech advantage

and I'm No S hater, but did not approve of their practices during this era


----------

